# Bravecto and milquantel



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

anyone use these?
Bravecto is a relatively new tick and flea drug.... Given by mouth as a tablet only needed every 3 months. Only thing is I did some research on it when I got home and all I found was a load of stuff saying dogs have died from this product. It came about in 2014 and is now available on our plan and I was worried about ticks so was quite excited when the vet brought it up. However, not so sure now. Anyone's experiences with it or any professionals out there with opinions I would be happy to hear.
Another one willow has been changed to for worming is milquantel. Has to be taken monthly also tablet form. 
Covers roundworm, tapeworm, whip worm, hookworm and lung worm again anyone heard of this or use it.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

My MDR1 positive smooth collie was given Bravecto for mite treatment about 3-4 weeks ago with no ill effects.


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

Hanwombat said:


> My MDR1 positive smooth collie was given Bravecto for mite treatment about 3-4 weeks ago with no ill effects.


Thank you. Is this he first time given or has she been on it for a while?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

WillowT said:


> Thank you. Is this he first time given or has she been on it for a while?


It was his first time on it and I'll also be getting some more for my other dog.


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

Hanwombat said:


> It was his first time on it and I'll also be getting some more for my other dog.


Thank you


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Both of mine have been on Bravecto for the last 6 months and there has been no ill effects (and the great thing is that they love the taste, as Dex is such a picky eater, it could have proven to be a nightmare to get it into him). When I first got Dex I used a spot on treatment, I think it was Advantage but don't quote me on that. He absolutely hated it and would try his hardest to rub it off, and also scratched a lot for the first couple of days. The smell was so strong for me, so he must have thought that I was trying to gas him, so I'm really pleased that we no longer use it


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

If the main problem is ticks, and the ticks in your area carry disease such as Lyme, the trouble is they have to bite the dog before being killed. There's a lot of Lyme in my area (I know 4 people that have had it) and I'd rather my dog was not bitten in the first place. I use Advantix spot on which repels parasites as well as killing them.


----------



## Tamberlane (Jul 8, 2014)

Ive sold several hundred packages of bravecto and have yet to have a negative reaction reported..and we ask people to let us know if they have any issues. Im working on australia but have sold and used this product on my own dogs and in the clinic i worked in europe as well as oz since it came out.

our tick paralysis caseload however has continued to fall from last year and the year before with the release of negard and bravecto on the market.

very happy with this product so far!

Also I always take internet reports of x product killed my dog stories with a massive pinch of salt....esp when its a product like bravecto which is given regularily. Dogs die off illness all year round.product use is most often coincidental and not related to most deaths of animals.chronic with subtle signs and severe acute illness are much more common issues.
plus Ive read sites where specific very strong antibiotics were blamed for an animals death....whereas the reality is a pet on those drugs would have had a very serious illness which was the more likely cause of death!
Without a post mortum its sheer speculation to blame a drug. It can happen...but its much rarer that you would expect.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Tamberlane said:


> Ive sold several hundred packages of bravecto and have yet to have a negative reaction reported..and we ask people to let us know if they have any issues. Im working on australia but have sold and used this product on my own dogs and in the clinic i worked in europe as well as oz since it came out.
> 
> our tick paralysis caseload however has continued to fall from last year and the year before with the release of negard and bravecto on the market.
> 
> ...


Tamberlane can you confirm if the AU datasheet warns of death when using this drug? I've been asked to join a group which have a screenshot of the datasheet saying that the drug is toxic with danger of death but I can't find anything that says this in any UK datasheet....in fact, the UK datasheet makes it sound like a very safe drug to use.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

I've been recommended to use Bravecto by my vet - there is another post on it somewhere - I asked them about the health risks as my dog had a very bad reaction to her lepto 4 jab & I came across some info that said Bravecto was even more dangerous, so I was really worried. But my vet said they have been using both for a year and my dog is the first one to react to the Lepto & no reports at all of adverse reactions to Bravecto. Also, I asked a friend who fosters for a dog rescue and she says all their dogs have been having it for ages & no problems at all. With anything, there is always a small risk of reaction, but I don't think it is any more dangerous than anything else. I haven't used the Bravecto yet though, as I am waiting for her to have her Lepto booster - don't want to give her two potential problems at once.

A lot of the 'anti' stories make me sceptical anyway. I notice some people were reporting things like cancer in their dogs just a couple of weeks after which 'must' be due to Bravecto or Lepto. Or the dog starts fitting 6 months after which again 'is obviously' due to the treatment. But lots of dogs get ill without this, so that's no proof! Also, a lot of the 'anti' people seem to be the kind who are anti any kind of vaccination or flea/worm treatment.


----------



## Tamberlane (Jul 8, 2014)

http://parasitipedia.net/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=2867&Itemid=2970 this site lists the known and recorded side effects of the active ingredient at the dose ranges recommended in bravecto.all minor and well below ten percent.death is not included. Il double check the side effect sheet included in the box tomorrow and see the if death is listed and under what context. Online In a separate safety rating sheet for the active ingredient death is listed as a possible side effect.....as a response to massive overdoses of this drug....yes if you take toxic level doses of a chemical you will die....shockingly enough...(almost all medicines have that potential that's why it takes years of testing to get products on the market) ...so I suspect that's where the scaremongering is coming from


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Tamberlane said:


> http://parasitipedia.net/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=2867&Itemid=2970 this site lists the known and recorded side effects of the active ingredient at the dose ranges recommended in bravecto.all minor and well below ten percent.death is not included. Il double check the side effect sheet included in the box tomorrow and see the if death is listed and under what context. Online In a separate safety rating sheet for the active ingredient death is listed as a possible side effect.....as a response to massive overdoses of this drug....yes if you take toxic level doses of a chemical you will die....shockingly enough...(almost all medicines have that potential that's why it takes years of testing to get products on the market) ...so I suspect that's where the scaremongering is coming from


Thank you. I would be grateful if you could confirm. I was wondering if it may have been a screenshot that had been doctored.

I got the report from the EMA today along with an email explaining that a lot of people seem to be misinterpreting the data. The reports of 4500 incidents are actually (only?) 1700 worldwide. This includes complete misuse of the drug such as overdoses, which seem to be quite popular, and used in animals that it isn't licensed for (cats and humans!!!). There appears to be many reports of adverse reaction where the link to Bravecto is inconclusive.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Quinzell said:


> Thank you. I would be grateful if you could confirm. I was wondering if it may have been a screenshot that had been doctored.
> 
> I got the report from the EMA today along with an email explaining that a lot of people seem to be misinterpreting the data. The reports of 4500 incidents are actually (only?) 1700 worldwide. This includes complete misuse of the drug such as overdoses, which seem to be quite popular, and used in animals that it isn't licensed for (cats and humans!!!). There appears to be many reports of adverse reaction where the link to Bravecto is inconclusive.


A good summary, and why 'Googling' is not synonymous with 'research'. You need to look at official data like you have.


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

Thank you all for your input and information. Willow has now received this drug with no issues.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> A good summary, and why 'Googling' is not synonymous with 'research'. You need to look at official data like you have.


I agree to an extent but it's also good to do your own research which will involve as many real life examples as possible. Most of the cases, to me, are confirmation bias but trying to argue that fact makes me a pariah. It's such an emotive subject when someone's dog has suffered or died and this makes it so much harder to reach reason.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Quinzell said:


> I agree to an extent but it's also good to do your own research which will involve as many real life examples as possible. Most of the cases, to me, are confirmation bias but trying to argue that fact makes me a pariah. It's such an emotive subject when someone's dog has suffered or died and this makes it so much harder to reach reason.


It does make it hard to reach reason, which is why the 'evidence' provided by FB groups, forums etc is skewed. Far fewer people post their non-eventful experiences than bad ones. These sources give an inaccurate representation of the reality. I'm not belittling these owners' experiences or concerns. The rarity of a one in a million chance is no comfort if your pet is the one. But such reports should be taken in context; after all, many (most?) real life examples involve the dog receiving the medication and nothing untoward happening.

Published research papers are available to anyone; use the search engine Google Scholar.

I'll remind everyone that either owners or vets can report any suspected adverse reactions to the VMD online: https://www.vmd.defra.gov.uk/AdverseReactionReporting/Default.aspx?AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

Bonnie had her first Bravecto yesterday; no ill effects. Must admit I was very nervous after so many scare stories, but I'm glad I've done it, as she hated spot ons and was always really agitated for the rest of the day. No signs of any discomfort using Bravecto.


----------



## Deanoharrison (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi everyone.....both ny dogs have been on brevecto now for 15 months and are very still alive and kicking. They take the tablet with no problems once every 3 months. Hope this helps


----------



## Deanoharrison (Jul 20, 2016)

Deanoharrison said:


> Hi everyone.....both ny dogs have been on bravecto now for 15 months and are very still alive and kicking. They take the tablet with no problems once every 3 months. Hope this helps


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome to the forum! They certainly look very happy on it! Bonnie's due for her second dose any day now. She had no trouble with the first one, so I think I will keep using it.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

That's great Dean.

Harvey is due for his second dose too. We've had no adverse reactions to the first dose and it's so nice not having to give him medicated baths.


----------



## sesmo (Mar 6, 2016)

My dog had Bravecto a few months ago and vomited it back up after about 30 mins. It was given as instructed. Who knows if it was the tablet or if he would have vomited anyway. It's not cheap so while there are other ways to get him protected from ticks I'd rather use those. He had no other side effects after.


----------



## Waggle n Purrs (Mar 8, 2015)

I am not sure if Bravecto has caused the issues with my dog but I am reporting them to the makers anyway just in case. She had her second tablet in May, had a weird kind of moment where she zoned out and went wobbly a few days later. She is usually a very fast, active dog but she began to slow down (I thought maybe it was the heat or her maturing) she then started eating mud etc manically. I took her to the vets in July and her platelets were only 8%. After a blood transfusion, many blood tests and a bone marrow biopsy she was diagnosed with non regenerative hemolytic anemia. She has been on steroids and immune suppressants since then and is being carefully monitored while we very slowly reduce the meds. she has a lot more energy now and hopefully well on the road to recovery. As I say I cannot be sure it is linked to Bravecto but I will not be using it again. I have joined a facebook page which has many many other similar incidents. I know it could be coincidence and am keeping an open mind but I will be keeping an eye on the subject. On another point I am so glad our dog is insured as the bill so far is £5000 and counting!!


----------



## planete (Jan 21, 2012)

I am sorry to read about your dog's illness Waggle. I hope your dog continues to improve. I decided to use Seresto collars this year. My reasoning being that, in case of a reaction, it would be easier to remove a collar than to deal with chemicals the dog had ingested. I would agree I am probably over cautious though! What would be the cost of a Bravecto tablet for a 23kg dog if anybody remembers please? The Seresto collars cost me £40 plus each from the vets which worked out pretty expensive for four dogs.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

Word of caution with any 'medicated' collars - don't leave your dog alone with them until you are 100% certain they are ok with them. I used an adaptil collar on my dog a couple of years ago, and woke up in the night to hear her coughing and choking - rushed over to her and she was struggling to breathe. Took the collar off (it wasn't tight enough to cause breathing problems) and within a few minutes her breathing had eased. The vet reckoned it was an allergic reaction, which was really odd as I had used a plug in previously and she had been fine with it.


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

Waggle n Purrs said:


> I am not sure if Bravecto has caused the issues with my dog but I am reporting them to the makers anyway just in case. She had her second tablet in May, had a weird kind of moment where she zoned out and went wobbly a few days later. She is usually a very fast, active dog but she began to slow down (I thought maybe it was the heat or her maturing) she then started eating mud etc manically. I took her to the vets in July and her platelets were only 8%. After a blood transfusion, many blood tests and a bone marrow biopsy she was diagnosed with non regenerative hemolytic anemia. She has been on steroids and immune suppressants since then and is being carefully monitored while we very slowly reduce the meds. she has a lot more energy now and hopefully well on the road to recovery. As I say I cannot be sure it is linked to Bravecto but I will not be using it again. I have joined a facebook page which has many many other similar incidents. I know it could be coincidence and am keeping an open mind but I will be keeping an eye on the subject. On another point I am so glad our dog is insured as the bill so far is £5000 and counting!!


Hi,
I have used this for 3 times now and willow seems to be doing fine. Maybe it would have been that your dog would have ended up with this anyway but yes, it is always difficult to say. What was the vets opinion with regards to the bravecto?


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

my roughs have varying MDR1 statuses but have used Bravecto on them with no ill effects. I don't use it every 3 months as suggested , probably every 6 months


----------



## Waggle n Purrs (Mar 8, 2015)

WillowT said:


> Hi,
> I have used this for 3 times now and willow seems to be doing fine. Maybe it would have been that your dog would have ended up with this anyway but yes, it is always difficult to say. What was the vets opinion with regards to the bravecto?


The vet was non committal really but said he couldn't rule it out but then like you say it could have happened anyway. I guess I am a bit worried as I have read a lot of other issues especially of seizures on the Bravecto face book page and am just interested in seeing what the outcome may be.


----------



## Alfieleigh (Oct 24, 2016)

WillowT said:


> anyone use these?
> Bravecto is a relatively new tick and flea drug.... Given by mouth as a tablet only needed every 3 months. Only thing is I did some research on it when I got home and all I found was a load of stuff saying dogs have died from this product. It came about in 2014 and is now available on our plan and I was worried about ticks so was quite excited when the vet brought it up. However, not so sure now. Anyone's experiences with it or any professionals out there with opinions I would be happy to hear.
> Another one willow has been changed to for worming is milquantel. Has to be taken monthly also tablet form.
> Covers roundworm, tapeworm, whip worm, hookworm and lung worm again anyone heard of this or use it.


Hi. I have used Bravecto on my collie cross several times now and never had a problem. For me it's a bit easier for me with Alfie being so furry with the liquid treatments I can't get to his skin properly.


----------



## Waggle n Purrs (Mar 8, 2015)

WillowT said:


> Hi,
> I have used this for 3 times now and willow seems to be doing fine. Maybe it would have been that your dog would have ended up with this anyway but yes, it is always difficult to say. What was the vets opinion with regards to the bravecto?


Your right it could have happened anyway but it seemed weird that she had a seizure so shortly after the second dose which seems to be a common theme in dogs that have issues with the meds. The vet said he couldn't rule it out but didn't think it was caused by the Bravecto.


----------

